# LJ Woodworking Awards - Winter 2010



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Announcement*



*The LumberJocks Woodworking Awards Winter 2010 is just a month away. This year we are focusing on just one category. The goal is to highlight the creativity of all of our members (regardless of skill level) through the use of materials that are available to all woodworkers. And here it is:*

*Yin Yang* - the dark and the light. Where would one be without the other? Create a project that uses colour (dark and light wood, stains, etc.) to convey how contrasts work together to make the whole. When you post your project describe the Yin Yang effect that you created.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



*1st place* - $400 gift certificate & Bench Cookies by *Rockler*
*10 runner-ups*[/B] - Bench Cookies by *Rockler*

Not everyone can be "the best" but everyone do try their best. For this reason The Wood Whisperer will offer three random winners the 6-month TWW Guild membership.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The entry deadline is January 31, 2010 at 3 PM CDT and you can enter the Awards page here.

*Note to twitter power users:* spread the word by clicking on the blue twitter share button on the Awards page and your linked tweet will appear in the live LJ Awards twitter stream.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

We usually see about 50-60 entries. Can we reach 100 entries this time? That's the challenge 

*Good luck!*


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the sneak preview, Martin. Sounds like a good challenge. My thinking cap is already on and I'm looking for just the right pieces of wood…


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been waiting to see what winter will bring. This should be quite interesting.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again Martin. Let's see if we can meet the challenge. Our thinking cap is now on….............LOL


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads-up, Martin!


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neat! Looks like you've been busy as always trying to make this the best forum around! Thanks Martin!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds Like fun Martin can't wait to see what pops up.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a cool contest. It should be interesting!


----------



## OhValleyWoodandWool (Nov 9, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmmmm. . . . . . .


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that a "hmmmmm what will I make" hmmm??


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think, just need an idea, a plan, think think think!!! Aaghhh!!! Okay, I've got nothing. This should be interesting.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dale-here's an idea: black and white!! walnut and basswood; stained and natural…. 
did that help?


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Debbie, thanks for the inspiration. I get the black and white part, I just don't know what to do with it.  Somehow, I don't think a plain chessboard is going to cut it for this contest.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is a cool idea…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're welcome Dale (big grin), hey-I can't do ALL the work for you. 
I think you are right-forget the chessboard.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a wonderful idea for the contest. I hope I will have something to enter. I'm not very creative, but my oldest son is an art director in a advertising agency, so my first thought was to get an idea from him, but I promise I won't do that. If I manage to make an entry it will be my own idea for better or worse.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


personally, I think it is a great idea to use your resources for inspiration and generation of ideas!! But if you want to make it a personal challenge to come up with your own idea as well, then that is also an excellent idea 
Regardless of which way you go-best of luck with the process!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*This sounds great!*

Now I'll be having a lot of *"YIN YANG"* dreams.…*<O}#*


----------



## DuaneEDMD (Mar 22, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey….don't be too hard on the "chessboard". I don't know if it will win or not but if that is someones skill level let's encourage them to participate too. The contest is not all about winning (I've seen the projects that do win…Great work Gary and others and lord knows I can't beat them) but if we are going to get 100 people to join we need everyone to feel they can put a project in. I know no one was being mean spirited with the comments but just wanted to put in a plug for the chessboard, they can be very nice projects.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're right Duane. 
I was going to say that in my comment but decided just to stick with the joking. ... I should have considered the bigger picture 
thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting-and simple. Simple as black and white  (or dark brown and light brown)


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prizes confirmed by Rockler:

*1st place* - $400 gift certificate & Bench Cookies by *Rockler*
*10 runner-ups*[/B] - Bench Cookies by *Rockler*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Hi!

I didn't know what "Yin Yang" was, so I looked it up.

If any of you're like me, this may help. It's very interesting.*

*This should be a fun project.*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got it- black/white; masculine/feminine; fluid/solid
One without the other is out of balance…. together you have harmony. The parts = the whole.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duane, I don't have anything against chessboards and I agree they can be very nice. It was just the first black and white thing that popped into my mind. If someone enters one, it will be better than what I probably enter, which will probablybe nothing because I can't think of anything at the moment.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dale you have lots of time … and you have to enter… something!! And you do have ONE idea already-the chessboard.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chessboards don't have to be plain black and white.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I'm never going to live down my chessboard comment. Tough crowd here, LOL. I was thinking just plain black and white checkered with no border, which I admit I've never made although I could have played chess on my cutting board I made in high school I suppose. That's a nice one by the way Gary, nicer than my limited imagination would allow or I wouldn't have made the comment.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha Dale, we all have our crosses to bear around here-mine is when I painted a piece of walnut (for a snowman bottle holder) - yah, they won't let that one go either…


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Prize list update*
Not everyone can be "the best" but everyone do try their best. For this reason The Wood Whisperer will offer three random winners the 6-month TWW Guild membership.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's wonderful
Thanks TWW


----------



## BillG (Sep 5, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The use of dark and light wood is a key component of my work. There are several projects I have that qualify, but I think the bookcase will be my entry. Thanks for the great work with this website and the opportunities enter thematic contests.

I look forward to seeing all the entries in this particular contest.

Bill G


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Call For Entries*



*LJ Woodworking Awards Winter 2010 entry period is now open*
and will close on January 31, 2010 at 3 PM CDT in the category:

*Yin Yang* - the dark and the light. Where would one be without the other? Create a project that uses colour (dark and light wood, stains, etc.) to convey how contrasts work together to make the whole. When you post your project describe the Yin Yang effect that you created.

*Prizes Summary*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



*1st place* - $400 gift certificate & Bench Cookies by *Rockler*
*10 runner-ups*[/B] - Bench Cookies by *Rockler*

Not everyone can be "the best" but everyone do try their best. For this reason The Wood Whisperer will offer three random winners the 6-month TWW Guild membership.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

First make sure that your entry is posted here on LJ as the project and then you just have to click on the green SUBMIT ENTRIES button on the Awards page.

There are already 6 great entries posted. Keep them coming…

*Good luck!*


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Call For Entries*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very COOL! Wonderful job on your marketing efforts for these great contests!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Call For Entries*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another great Contest Martin.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Call For Entries*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good one Martin. Great idea.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Call For Entries*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are one in a million Martin!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Cast Your Votes!*

*Awards entry period is over and the staggering number of entries is beyond all my expectations. We ended up with 151 wonderful Yin Yang projects* and now it's time to pick your top 5 list and cast your votes. I know it's not too easy 



Voting deadline is on February 7th at 3 PM CDT.

Note that if you submitted an Awards entry, you will notice that your project is not listed when you make your selections. (You are not allowed to vote for yourself.) So don't panic when you do not see your entry in the voting list - others can pick your entry without any problems.

The results will be announced on February 8th.

Click on the VOTE AND WIN button on the Awards pages to cast your votes now. And don't forget that three lucky random voters will win a stylish LJ Shirt.

*GOOD LUCK!*


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> *Awards entry period is over and the staggering number of entries is beyond all my expectations. We ended up with 151 wonderful Yin Yang projects* and now it's time to pick your top 5 list and cast your votes. I know it's not too easy
> 
> ...


Done, and there are many beautiful projects, it was a dang hard time choosing 5 of the best!


----------



## Miket (Jan 27, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> *Awards entry period is over and the staggering number of entries is beyond all my expectations. We ended up with 151 wonderful Yin Yang projects* and now it's time to pick your top 5 list and cast your votes. I know it's not too easy
> 
> ...


Good luck to all those who entered!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> *Awards entry period is over and the staggering number of entries is beyond all my expectations. We ended up with 151 wonderful Yin Yang projects* and now it's time to pick your top 5 list and cast your votes. I know it's not too easy
> 
> ...


this was fun-151 different perspectives of "Yin Yang"; 151 different pieces of art. I love it.
not loving the voting lol 151 different possibilities…

Congrats to everyone who entered and good luck to all re: Awards.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> *Awards entry period is over and the staggering number of entries is beyond all my expectations. We ended up with 151 wonderful Yin Yang projects* and now it's time to pick your top 5 list and cast your votes. I know it's not too easy
> 
> ...


Good luck everyone.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> *Awards entry period is over and the staggering number of entries is beyond all my expectations. We ended up with 151 wonderful Yin Yang projects* and now it's time to pick your top 5 list and cast your votes. I know it's not too easy
> 
> ...


My the best project win. They're are lots of great entries


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> *Awards entry period is over and the staggering number of entries is beyond all my expectations. We ended up with 151 wonderful Yin Yang projects* and now it's time to pick your top 5 list and cast your votes. I know it's not too easy
> 
> ...


yah 151 of them!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*



*Another outstanding LumberJocks Woodworking Awards event is over. The results are in and it's time to officially announce the winners.* The winning projects were selected from the record breaking 151 total submissions in an online voting held from February 1 to February 7. 252 votes were cast during this period. And here are the winners…

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*1st Place* - 292 points


*2nd Place* - 217 points


*3rd Place* - 204 points


*4th Place* - 190 points


*5th Place* - 154 points


*6th Place* - 148 points


*7th Place* - 136 points


*8th Place* - 115 points


*9th Place* - 106 points


*10th Place* - 96 points


*11th Place* - 81 points


We also have three random winners from the remaining contestants:


hornhunter
NY Rocking Chairs
Bill Hall

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Click here to see the complete results.*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I'd like to thank our sponsors for their support:



*1st place* - $400 gift certificate & Bench Cookies by *Rockler*
*10 runner-ups*[/B] - Bench Cookies by *Rockler*

Not everyone can be "the best" but everyone do try their best. For this reason The Wood Whisperer will offer three random winners the 6-month TWW Guild membership.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

And following are the *three lucky winners* of our stylish LJ shirt (randomly selected from all the voters):


Packman
GMman
allenworb

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Congratulations, everyone!* I'm going to PM the prize winners shortly.

*THANK YOU LUMBERJOCKS FOR ANOTHER STUNNING CONTEST!*


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was another great contest as evidenced by the number of entries. Congratulations to not only the winners but also to everyone who entered. They were all winners in my book.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all of our Award Recipients!

This was an exciting event-151 entries!!! Way to go LumberJocks!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations to all who entered the drawing ,
you all reached further than your expectations !

many new and exiting projects were revealed ,

as LJ members ,
we are all winners !

thank you .


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to the winners and all the participants of this contest. I know I had such a difficult time making my votes due to the overwhelming amount of incredible work. It still blows me away thinking about all the incredible talent we have here in Lumber Jocks.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all the winners it was very tough to chose, they were all beautiful, I knew your entries would be more than I could handle but I did enjoy voting and it was hard, I do feel it was very fair, I wish every entry could have won something cause they were all special. mike


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, congrats to the winners! Everyone who entered deserve a big congrats, all the projects were great!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Congratulation to all of you winners!*

We're happy to say that we had some success on some of our choices.

It was very hard to choose from the fantastic array of great entries.

*We'll be looking forward to the next Challenge.*


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was a fun contest and Congrats to all that entered.
Thanks LJ's


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks go to everyone that entered this contest and made it so lively.

And a big thanks to everyone who voted on my box!!!

I didnt expect to do as well as I did, there were so many great projects to choose from.
I had a difficult time deciding on how best to spend my votes, I felt like a kid with a nickle in a candy store.

Congratulations to Owen and RJ for getting the votes they deserved, these are both great designs.

Most important is the sense of comaraderie we all felt, and being a part of something bigger than ourselves.

Thanks again to all of you for your support.
Andy


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to the winners on a great job.


----------



## sethmeister (Jan 7, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! This is some breathtakingly executed work.

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to the winners!

There was some incredible work between all of the entries.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all the winners!

That was a great contest.


----------



## HeirloomWoodworking (Feb 28, 2008)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great contest! congratulations to the winners, and to all those that entered projects.

The diversity of projects in this contest was incredible, and a true testament to the great community that Lumberjocks has become.

Great job EVERYONE!

Trev


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Everyone. All projects were quite good and made choices very hard.

CtL


----------



## JohnGreco (Jan 13, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic work in this contest. Congrats to the winners!!


----------



## Sammy1 (Jan 15, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job everyone!!!


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulation to all the winners of this great contest!

Thanks to LJ's for this wonderful contest and I look forward to seein more opportunities for even more LJ's to enter in the future.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was a great contest, with many admirable results. Congrats to all the winners, and way to go, Lumberjocks!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to all for a fantastic bunch of projects.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who would have thought that you could visualize "Yin Yang" in 151 unique ways such as presented with this Awards event


----------



## nickol (Mar 8, 2008)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speechless. With what these artists have created. CONGRADULATIONS to all contestants


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all winners
Sharad


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fabulous contest, glad so many participated. Thanks Martin and Ms. Deb for the organization of it. Congrats to the winners -a lot of work and thought went into the entries.


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to all who entered. You are all winners.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all who participated. Viewing the entries was a real treat. Fantastic demonstrations of creativity and workmanship all.

David


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More good news.. Jordan Straker is providing 2 sets of the cowboy soap and one set of western fridge magnets to another 3 random participants:


Woodmight
Cathy G
MMH


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is SO wonderful.
How generous! 
My (cowboy) hat is off to you, Jordan!!

Congrats to the additional winners


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to everybody who entered! And thank you Lumberjocks for giving us a place to show what we can do!


----------



## RocklerWoodworking (May 11, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great contest, great turnout! Congratulations to the winners, who did some really spectacular work! Our congrats also to all 151 entrants - everyone who completed and entered a project. That's no small feat, and you should all be very proud! It was really a pleasure looking at all of the different takes on the Yin Yang concept!


----------



## Packman (Oct 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all who entered and voted …. this event is just another fine example of the power and linkage that is created by the LJ's website. Thank you to all the sponsors and to LumberJocks for continuing to motivate all of us!

Ray


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to all who entered and won.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats to everyone who won everyone who entered and all involved. Some great projects were posted, personaly i thought andy's box would have won 1st place or 2nd but the earthquake box was a pretty good one.


----------



## Lboy (Mar 24, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Everyone!


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ONLY 252 votes out of 16,000+ LumberJocks???!!! What is up with that? I suggest we have a problem here folks. Theoretically, only 101 people that didn't enter the contest cast a vote. Hmmmm… The jury pool was a little limited I think. I suggest we do something to increase the number of voters. Here are my suggestions:

1) Make the voting easier. Instead of just five drop down lists of projects, maybe we could get a box next to each entry so we can just enter a 1, 2, 3, etc. as a vote for that project.
2) I'm not sure if only voting for first place was allowed but, if it wasn't, let it be. I can see how some people wouldn't want to wade through all 151 projects to pick fifth place.
3) Give us a tool to accumulate our votes as we go along. During the voting period maybe we could save our progress in the voting and come back later to finish instead of devoting a whole hour to looking at 151 entries, selecting your favorites, sorting them into first through fifth, and submitting them.

I'm sure someone else can come up with more ideas.

Again, congratulations to all the winners and those that participated and those that took the time to vote.

Best,


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all the winners… and everyone who entered. All the entries were so incredible that it was hard to vote for 5!
Well done, LJs.
Ellen


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amazing work….nice job to everyone!!! just amazing stuff!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcchairs (Dec 9, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well deserved wins everyone .


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to the winning entries. An excellent collection of skillful work. Well done to all who entered.


----------



## MIDMAXI (Mar 16, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I've just joined up, so have not done anything yet but you guy are awersome keep up the love for the trade.


----------

